# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر > الاذاعات العربية >  كواليس توقف بث راديو فن

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




قالت مصادر إعلامية إن راديو فن توقف عن البث عصر الخميس إثر خلاف بين القوات المسلحة الأردنية مالكة ترددات الإذاعة وشركة الكون للدعاية والاعلان التي تبث عبر هذه الترددات.

وقد رصدت احدى وكالات الأنباء غياب بث الراديو على الموجة 102.1 fm  وتقطعه على الموجة 104.2 .

وبينت المصادر  إن ترتيبات تجريها "الكون للدعاية والاعلان" للبث عبر أثير راديو روتانا التي تساهم بها نفس الشركة التي بثت عبر ترددات القوات المسلحة في راديو فن.

وفي الوقت الذي نفت فيه هيئة الإعلام المرئي والمسموع إبلاغها بأي كتاب رسمي بخصوص وقف راديو فن عن البث، إلا أن مصادر عليمة اكدت لـ "خبرني" أن الهيئة بصورة كل ما يجري.

بدورها، أصدرت شركة الكون للدعاية والإعلان كتابا وجهته إلى شركات الاعلان تعلن فيها عن "أسفها" لصدور قرار القوات المسلحة الأردنية بعدم رغبتها بالعمل مع الشركة، إثر إيقاف القوات المسلحة بث راديو فن على تردداتها.

ويعتبر رجل الأعمال زيد جمعة والمستثمر محمد عليان ناشر صحيفة الغد، من المستثمرين الرئيسيين في شركة الكون للدعاية والاعلان.

وتتزامن هذه التطورات مع مغادرة الاعلامي البارز محمد الوكيل الاذاعة الى راديو روتانا وهو النبأ الذي كانت "خبرني " السباقة في نشره .

وتقول معلومات ان الاذاعة ستعاود البث بعد هيكلتها تحت مسمى راديو " يا هلا " .


وفي خبر آخر من بسمان نيوز - تفاجأ الوسط الإعلامي يوم الخميس بالتوقف المفاجئ لراديو فن اف ام عن البث دون ان تتضح تماما الأسباب التي ادت لذلك .

من جانبها أعلنت إدارة الإذاعة لموظفيها في اجتماع عقدته يوم الخميس على خلفية الحدث، ان "قيادة القوات المسلحة قررت انهاء الاتفاقية التي تربطها بالشركة المشغلة للمحطة و هي " الكون للدعاية و الاعلان "، و التي تعود ملكيتها لرجل الاعمال الاردني زيد سعد جمعه، لكن دون توضيح الاسباب و كانت معلومات صحفية قد رشحت و لم يتسن التحقق من دقتها ، اكدت ان الخلاف بين القوات المسلحة و الشركة المشغلة للقناة يتمحور اساسا حول رسوم البث عبر مرسلات و ابراج القوات المسلحة التي تغطي المملكة كاملة؛ اذ رفضت ادارة الشركة طلب القيادة زيادة الرسوم الامر الذي انتهى لفض الاتفاق بين الطرفين 

 و في اجراء سريع قررت ادارة القناة نقل برنامج الاعلامي محمد الوكيل للبث على اثير راديو روتانا، التي تعود ملكيتها لنفس الشخص، بدلا من تردد فن اف ام و هو الامر الذي كان الوكيل قد اعلنه عبر برنامجه يوم امس .و تعود رخصة بث القناة الى القوات المسحلة الاردنية التي حصلت عليها عام 2003 تحت اسم " اذاعة القوات المسلحة" لتقوم لاحقا بإيكال مهمة تشغيل المحطة و الاشراف عليها من النواحي الاداريه و التقنية و التجاريه لشركة الكون للدعاية و الاعلان و تحت اسم اذاعة فن اف ام .و بحسب مصادر مطلعة فقد أكدت ادارة المحطة لموظفيها اللذين يزيد عددهم عن الثلاثين بين اعلامين و اداريين و فني صوت - على تمسكها بهم و حرصها على أمنهم الوظيفي .تجدر الاشارة الى ان شركة الكون للدعاية و الاعلان تملك عددا من المحطات الاذاعية هي اذاعة روتانا للاغاني العربية، و اذاعة إنيرجي للاغاني الاجنبية، اضافة الى اذاعة فن إف إم سابقا.

----------


## تاج النساء

خبر صحيح وانا زعلت كنت احضر برنامج باليل عليها مالي نصيب  :SnipeR (15):

----------

